
Show HN: NotebookJS - ata_aman
http://www.notebookjs.com
======
simple10
This looks great. Nice to have an JS alternative to jupyter.

Looks like it's using D3, DataMaps[1], and KaTex[2] for visualizations.

[1] [https://datamaps.github.io/](https://datamaps.github.io/) [2]
[https://khan.github.io/KaTeX/](https://khan.github.io/KaTeX/)

~~~
ata_aman
it is! we plan to let Module creators upload their own external libraries as
well very soon.

------
fiatjaf
Didn't know about Datazar. I can't read the faq or zoom on the screenshots
from my phone, but I wanted to know if I can pull data from Datazar to a
Javascript app.

~~~
ata_aman
yeah you can! you can stream data directly from there to your app, just a
create a token and you're all done. you can also push JSON data to a file.
your visualizations and analysis will update accordingly as well.

~~~
fiatjaf
But if I publish my token in my Javascript code everybody will be able to
modify my data!

~~~
ata_aman
oh I thought you meant to an external app. yeah if you want to stream data to
a Module, just call nb.dataset(_fileId_)[0] and it will save it in an object.
no token needed.

[0]
[https://docs.datazar.com/notebook/core/#dataset](https://docs.datazar.com/notebook/core/#dataset)

------
orphaned
The site is beautiful. Product looks cool too.

~~~
ata_aman
thank you! :)

------
onetom
only if it would be ClojureScript... :)

~~~
ata_aman
one day...one day :)

